# New Yanmar OWner



## bgiles117 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just introducing myself.

I am a new Yanmar Owner. Picked up a YM1700 2WD Last Monday with a Loader.

Interested in finding a Backhoe to go with this puppy. She has lots of power for what I am doing. She climbs hills just fine and the DIFF lock works great for the times when I have gotten stuck. My terrain has lots of erosion gulleys throughout and as I have been bushoggingthe property down I have gotten caught in quite a few.

That 2 Cyl is a fuel sipper for sure...

I spent 3.5 hours in the seat hogging, boxblading and using the loader to start clearing a road and she barely used 1/2 gallon of diesel.

LOVING HER.....


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

:hello: Congratulations and welcome aboard. The 1700 is one of the more populous old Yanmars around with plentiful parts. Just a word of caution. Over time I have read of several people breaking their tractors in half with a 3 point backhoe. Might consider this and look for one that is frame mounted or possibly just remember it while using it. Some people can tear up an anvil or at least so I heard.


----------



## bgiles117 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks. I've been reading around. I saw a post of someone who used some 4" beam to fabricate a subframe on their 2000. I was thinking of doing something similar with 1/2" plate steel like Mahindra does on their 16 series.


----------

